# Some articles I wrote under a pseudonym



## SkyWarrior (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of articles I've been writing to make money.  Reading them won't make me more, but I thought maybe you'd all like to see some of my professional writing.  My nonfiction is primarily pet articles.

End Stage Lymphoma in Cats 

Alaskan Malamute and Thyroid Problems


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

I read the Malamute article... I had no idea they had that much problem with thyroid. Nice BTW!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just read them...well done Sky!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice!

OES are very prone to hypothyroidism too - in fact it's one of our required tests for CHIC. The complete thyroid panel, not just a basic T4. My Chewie is CHIC, and I'm very happy his thyroid panel came back all normal. 

On the good side, this is a pretty easily treated condition in most dogs. Some tweaking needed to get the right levels and such, but not bad.


----------

